# Adobe is Preparing a Major Performance Update to Lightroom Classic CC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2018)

```
Adobe is preparing a major performance boosting update for Lightroom Classic. Version 7.2 will incorporate the following performance gains:</p>
<p><strong>From Adobe:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>In this upcoming Lightroom Classic 7.2 release, we were able to make significant strides with our partners at Intel on addressing key performance issues. We have optimized CPU and memory usage so that performance will scale better across multiple cores on computers with at least 12 GB of RAM.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Adobe claims the update will result in:</strong> (<a href="https://www.dpreview.com/news/6947305878/adobe-is-preparing-a-major-lightroom-classic-performance-update-and-we-got-to-try-it">From DPReview</a>)</p>
<ul>
<li>Faster import and preview generation</li>
<li>Faster walking of images in the Loupe View</li>
<li>Faster rendering of adjustments in Develop</li>
<li>Faster batch merge operations of HDR/Panos</li>
<li>Faster export</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.dpreview.com/news/6947305878/adobe-is-preparing-a-major-lightroom-classic-performance-update-and-we-got-to-try-it">DPReview</a> had a chance to test drive the coming update to Lightroom Classic CC.</p>

<p><a href="https://www.dpreview.com/news/6947305878/adobe-is-preparing-a-major-lightroom-classic-performance-update-and-we-got-to-try-it">DPReview</a> found that exporting saw a very noticeable improvement in speed. Adobe exported 63 RAW conversions from the Pansonic G9 as full resolution JPGs with the highest quality settings and report an 11% boost in performance.</p>
<ul>
<li>LR 7.1 – 11:51 (711 seconds)</li>
<li>LR 7.2 – 10:31 (631 seconds)</li>
</ul>
<p>This is slower than Adobe’s own benchmarks, but DPReview notes that Adobe has told them performance scales better as you add more cores.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.dpreview.com/news/6947305878/adobe-is-preparing-a-major-lightroom-classic-performance-update-and-we-got-to-try-it">DPReview</a> found no speed boost importing photos, but Adobe claims that may have been user error and they will report back once they do the tests per Adobe’s instructions.</p>
<p>Adobe says this is just the beginning for performance boosts, and that the company will continue to optimize performance in future updates.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2018)

The boosts in speed are needed. I'll wait and see. I imported a couple thousand images last week, it took far too long.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The boosts in speed are needed. I'll wait and see. I imported a couple thousand images last week, it took far too long.



I just imported 400 in a couple of minutes via USB3, if I'd used Thunderbolt 2 it would have been quicker. I'm running a library of 90,000 on a three year old laptop. I'll welcome more speed but I am not hampered by the way LR runs currently on my machine.


----------



## David Littleboy (Jan 30, 2018)

This sounds as though it's preparing for the Intel i9. Intel processors (up until the i9) have only gained about 30% in speed per processor over the previous 10 years (according to Intel). But the i9 has a bunch of improvements at the processor and inter-processor connection levels as well as ridiculous numbers of cores. If Adobe can make use of both the extra cores and these improvements, users will be happier campers. The bottom line is that you will want to buy a new workstation later this year or early next year, and Adobe is working* with Intel to make that even more interesting.

As a Comp. Sci. type, I thought the crazy years from 1993 to 2006, when peecees become about 12,000 times faster (from the 10 MIPS 486 to the 120,000 MIPS quad-core i7) had made us software types lazy (all we had to do was wait a few months, and our programs became several times faster), so it's good to see Adobe making Lightroom faster _on the same machine_.

Anyway, if you are slinging around thousands of photos, you'll want to budget for a 12- or 16-core, 64 GB, multi-TB SDD i9 workstation. It ain't going to be cheap, but you'll be quite a bit less frustrated.

* Words like conspiring and colluding came to mind, but I really do think this sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Talys (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow, sweet. I really look forward to that!

I wonder how it scales with multiprocessor Xeons.


----------



## CSD (Jan 30, 2018)

David Littleboy said:


> This sounds as though it's preparing for the Intel i9.



You can thank AMD for that with the Ryzen. ThreadRipper and Epyc processors last year, and the last two offer more fabric bandwidth than Intel. Some of the best processors on the market and not susceptible to the Meltdown bug. For the first time in years we finally have a push for multicore (and maybe CPU) rigs again.


----------



## LDS (Jan 30, 2018)

David Littleboy said:


> The bottom line is that you will want to buy a new workstation later this year or early next year,



Sure, I guess there will be discounted CPUs... I'll wait for the fixed ones ;D


----------



## criscokkat (Jan 30, 2018)

LDS said:


> David Littleboy said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line is that you will want to buy a new workstation later this year or early next year,
> ...



You don't really have to wait if it's a desktop machine. Clock for Clock AMD's are a bit slower than Intel, but programs that work well with multiple threads are already taking advantage of the 8 real cores and 16 hyperthreaded cores in the AMD Ryzen 7 series. 

It would be best to look at this in another week or two when they release it to make sure there's no gotchas on AMD, but the last round of multicore improvements when 7 came out worked just as well on AMD as it did on Intel. 

The AMD machines do not have the vulnerability that intel machines did.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 30, 2018)

Not sure if Adobe is trying to save face.. But 10% really.. Even 30% increase in speed is laughable when you consider how slow it has become. I will hold my judgement until the patch hits my computers. Right now working in Lr is painfully slow even on new hardware. My laptop is a i7 7700, 16GB RAM and GTX1050 4GB. Its slow even with a SSD and 7200RPM HDD. My desktop is a i5 8400, 16GB RAM and GTX1060 6GB, NVME & HDD as well. Guess what, its still slow.. Adobe needs to get their act together..


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 30, 2018)

criscokkat said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > David Littleboy said:
> ...



AMD Ryzen is great for rendering work loads. But that is it.. Its slower for everything else. Everything else being actually using most programs. Most task in software does not use multi-threading, or better way to put it. They do not use multi-threading correctly in a way to make use of its benefits. I really recommend everyone to check out Puget Systems benchmarks on using Lr, Ps and Pr. They tested everything from AMD Ryzen 7 to older Intel and newer Intel Coffee Lake CPUs. For most task the Ryzen CPUs was drastically slower, while only being about 10% faster for heavy multi-threaded task like exporting (rendering) file out in Premiere. But actually using Premiere over all was much slower, same was true for Lr and Ps.. But Lr is crap anyway in its current form.

IMHO save your money and get a i5-8600K, even if you do not overclock it its the best performance to dollar CPU on the market for photography and pretty darn good for video editing too. I would have got the 8600k but they were and still are not in stock here in the Philippines for the most part unless your lucky to find one. 

My current desktop I just built up this month is:

Intel i5-8400 6 core, (4Ghz on 2 cores, 3.8Ghz when on all 6)
Gigabyte Z370m D3H mobo
16GB (2x 8 ) Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4-3200 RAM
Palit GTX1060 6GB Super JetStream
WD Black 256GB NVME (OS and programs)
WD Blue 500GB SSD (cache/scratch & desktop folder)
WD Blue 3TB HDD (files and photo library)
WD Blue 6TB (full system backup)
Corsair H80i v2 AIO water cooler
Corsair HD120 RGB Fan Kit (3x fans and controller)
Corsair TX750 PSU
Rakk Kagi mATX cube chassis

Overall I am super happy with the system. I can render my videos out faster then you can watch them and it stays super cool with the AIO cooler.


----------



## Talys (Jan 30, 2018)

criscokkat said:


> The AMD machines do not have the vulnerability that intel machines did.



According to AMD, your statment is untrue.

https://www.amd.com/en/corporate/speculative-execution

AMD is only hardware-immune to one variant. For a second variant, like Intel, an OS update can eliminate the risk for practical purposes _but at a cost to performance _. 

The third variant will require a microcode update. This is problematic, because you can't get it from AMD; your hardware vendor must provide it (by way of a BIOS update), and... good luck with that. So, just like Intel, for this variant, at the moment, AMD is just banking on this being pretty hard to weaponize. Hopefully, there will be a possible OS fix in the future, as microcode fixes will be very hard to roll out to the general public. 

Assuming that Intel/AMD ever get them out at all, in a way that doesn't cause a whole lot of problems (Intel stopped rolling them out, because the current build was causing many reboots), their partners, the motherboard manufacturers or equipment OEMs, still have to get them into BIOS/UEFI update packages, and then those have to actually get installed by users. 

If you wait for the next generation (9th gen) Intel processors, those will be truly immune. I can only assume that the same would be the case for the next generation of AMD processors.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 31, 2018)

Talys said:


> criscokkat said:
> 
> 
> > The AMD machines do not have the vulnerability that intel machines did.
> ...



Exactly..

That said, I would not worry to much about it. The biggest issue was that the code could be run on the computers via Javascript. Which was resolved with a browser update long before most people even knew the problems existed. Myself personally, I feel I got a better chance of being elected president then actually getting effected by an attack used from these vulnerabilities. Simply put, who are you and why would anyone bother.. Security from obscurity. I will eventually get an update for my system. But will worry about it in 6 months or so after they got all the bugs worked out. I recommend everyone just relax and do the same..


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 13, 2018)

*LR CC Classic faster for those with 12GB+ RAM!*

Fingers crossed. Here's a note from generally sober RANGE FINDER magazine:

https://www.rangefinderonline.com/gear/software/lightroom-classic-cc-v7-2-delivers-long-awaited-speed-boost/


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 13, 2018)

*Slow preview creation*

i tried the updated Lightroom this morning. I exported 200 files produced with a 5D4 that had moderate editing applied.

The moving line that indicates progress did seem to move more quickly than before. The job was "complete" in about two minutes.

The only problem is that the creation of preview images hasn't been accelerated noticeably. When the job was declared complete, there were only 30 out of 200 previews in the new folder. I checked the folder with Windows Explorer and the finished files were there, so it's just the preview creation that is still slow. It took about 8-10 minutes to finish generating the preview images. I have Lightroom set to create "standard" previews.

FYI: I'm using a 6 core Intel processor... i7 8700K @3.7 GHz with 32 Gigs of RAM


----------



## tedder (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: LR CC Classic faster for those with 12GB+ RAM!*

Notable lens addition: The newish 85mm f/1.4L.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: LR CC Classic faster for those with 12GB+ RAM!*

Seems like my windows machine speed has increased by quite a margin feels very speedy and responsive and usually feels very sluggish...

i7 4790 3.6 Quad
16gb
GTX 760

Hoping my aging Mac pro will get a decent speed increase as it feels similar in performance to the PC

W3690 3.46 Hex Xeon
48gb ram
5770

One other thing I have also been surprised by is Lightroom CC being available on my Team Creative Cloud membership! Really chuffed they have decided to include it with the full suite membership! Not sure if this is new or an added bonus! Downloaded and will give it a go this evening.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: LR CC Classic faster for those with 12GB+ RAM!*



tedder said:


> Notable lens addition: The newish 85mm f/1.4L.



Thanks for this heads up!


----------



## LDS (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: LR CC Classic faster for those with 12GB+ RAM!*



tedder said:


> Notable lens addition: The newish 85mm f/1.4L.



They also added some useful new photo management features.


----------



## Talys (Feb 13, 2018)

The topic on the front page on the subject of the new Lightroom generates a permission error when I click on comments.

The performance difference is very noticeable for me. Everything is faster, but most significantly, unedited RAWs from 80D and 6DII now open instantly, which is just huge for culling.

CPUs range frim 2600k to 8700k, with between 16GB-64GB RAM. All very noticeable LR performance bump. There are also some folder/collection management and folder based search features that I haven't tried yet.

Best upgrade ever! ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2018)

I did a test on a similarly configured iMac and found that a complex panorama creation was 32 seconds in the old version and 23 seconds it in the new version.


----------

